# Where to send the Guarantee



## IanG (Jul 28, 2019)

Found at a Flea market.

Ian


----------



## vintagesnaps (Jul 28, 2019)

Nice, very nice. 

That makes me laugh, yeah it might be a little late to register the warranty!


----------



## webestang64 (Jul 29, 2019)

That's great! 

I just got a Sony digital camera that uses 3 1/2" floppy disc and it has the warranty card too.


----------



## 480sparky (Jul 29, 2019)

Where to send it?  Why, the address is right on the card.........


----------



## IanG (Jul 30, 2019)

480sparky said:


> Where to send it?  Why, the address is right on the card.........



The premises are now occupied by Topline Tapers & Jointers Limited   They aren't Zeiss dealers  . . . . . . . . .  

Ian


----------



## Original katomi (Jul 30, 2019)

I rem the Sony what do you get about 10 shots to a disk?  I was looking at some of my early photos they were in the kilo bite size, these days half an gig is normal for me


----------

